# Raw knuckles after heavy bag workout!



## ShiN

Hi everyone,

I spent some time on my new heavy-bag, and after a half an hour or so.. my knuckles were really bad, bloody and stuff...

well.. what I wanted to know is should I use some protection like special bag gloves or something ( are these pricy?) or is it something which I can adapt to, so I won't hurt my hands so soon after some adaption?

thanks for any replys..

greets,
ShiN.


----------



## Richard S.

how about boxers hand wraps? its what they use for wrist stabilization and fist protection before putting on the gloves less than 10 bucks (U.S.) a pair.......


----------



## TLH3rdDan

yeah hand wraps work well or just tough it out eventually it wont happen anymore cause you will begin developing calosus on your hands you can also buy a pair of light bag gloves at most sporting goods stores for about 10 bucks


----------



## ShiN

thanks for the reactions guys,
I'll definetly try wraps, but it is something your hands can adapt too? I mean.. that it's something like toughening your shins?


----------



## Richard S.

if its one of those canvas bags youre working on with bare fists the time its gonna take for your knuckles to adapt (heal) may be better spent training with some protection...it also brings up the possibility of infection if you continue to train with open sores on your fists....not to mention a bloodstained bag. if its a water core vinyl cover you should be ok just avoid glancing blows .......why dont you wrap your hands and sharpen your technique and worry about conditioning later on ?  theres other means of conditioning that dont involve scabs..........respects.


----------



## Cthulhu

I usually don't have a problem with my knuckles when working a heavy bag, unless it's a canvas bag and I make the mistake of doing uppercuts on the bag.

Just use bag gloves.  Cheap, light, and they protect your knuckle skin very well.

Cthulhu


----------



## Baoquan

guys

first post. great forum.

I've been boxing since i was six  (i'm 26), and i cant stress enough how important it is to use bag gloves - at the very least. Wraps PLUS bag mitts are better. Your knuckles dont "get used to it" - they just get scarred and stiff. Even using wraps and mitts, your knuckles end up marked - the first two knuckles on both my hands are permanantly red. Check out a pro-boxer's hands if u ever get a chance - scar tissue inevitably builds up around the knuckles even when hands are religiuosly protected.

Infection, scarring, knuckle and nerve damage are all possible if you regularly go bare-fisted against a heavy bag. 

cheers :asian:


----------



## yin_yang75

I actually strarted getting bone problems in the back of my hands. I use the good bag gloves ($50.00) that wrap on. They offer wrist and knuckle support and help support the backhand bones.

They are also good for Muay Thai and boxing drills and working the Muk Jong. They are the ones with the fingers exposed so we use them in grappling and thump each other on the ground sometimes.


----------



## yilisifu

In Yilichuan, no gloves or wraps are worn.  If you're scraping your knuckles, you may be "scraping" the bag with boxing-style punches rather than delivery of straight thrusts....


----------

